

Karma: Spectacular Test Runner for JavaScript - madmax108
http://karma-runner.github.com/0.8/index.html

======
pnt
This project was originally called Testacular. I was little confused at first,
thinking it was a late and flat April fool's joke.

~~~
polarix
And here is where the decision was made to rename it:
<https://github.com/karma-runner/karma/issues/376>

~~~
petercooper
Wow. My humor is pretty crude but I'd never made the connection to testicles
before. I'd just assumed it was a portmanteau of "test" and "spectacular" but
I _am_ British and the latter word still sees some usage ;-)

~~~
robconery
As an American it took... perhaps 5 minutes or so to scratch my head at the
name :).

------
EzGraphs
Very cool project. Nothing like having your tests run every time you save a
file... in several different browsers if you like. This and docco made me
think about about node differently. Though it is a server side JavaScript
framework, it has also become a platform for developer automation tasks.

------
3amOpsGuy
I believe one of the guys behind this is Misko Hevery (of AngularJS). He's
test-driven mad (which is a good thing IMO). I've been meaning to try
Testacular / Karma out just because of the pedigree.

------
programminggeek
Autorunning tests is cool, and great for TDD. I usually just use Guard for
that, but I can understand why they would build their own thing to suit their
needs better.

